
John Carmack: Build issues suck the joy out of programming for me - tangue
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1206712272544030727
======
winternett
That's exactly why I prefer working with frameworks like PHP and Python... No
waiting for code to compile, and updates/corrections are instantaneous... It
seems like the industry is constantly fighting to go back to more complex
methods to protect jobs and industry expertise. In my book simpler has always
meant better, and usually means more reliable.

------
daly
Which is why I code in Common Lisp. My code from the 80s compiles and runs
without errors.

On the other project, which compiled to C, apparently some bright spot decided
to change the standard C library so my code no longer compiles.

And don't get me started on C++.... standards, so many C++ standards,
"breaking" news... your code won't compile anymore.

